# human spine



## gthorpe2 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm looking for ideas on how to make a replica human spine. Does anyone have any suggestions or a spine for sale? Please let me know.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw a video a while ago where someone used two sizes of pvc pipe, one larger that slid over another smaller pipe. He or she cut the larger pipe into vertebral sections and either glued or screwed the larger sections of pipe to the smaller one leaving gaps between each section. They may have curved the smaller pipe with a heat gun to match the normal curvature of a human spine before assembling the sections. As for the processes that jut out from each side, I'm not sure they bothered with those for their purposes but you could figure that out. I'd take a close look at pictures of human anatomy or of a wally skeleton to get an idea of sizing, spacing etc. Hope that helps.


----------

